# 13,000 gengo's



## albertovidal

Gengo:
Every month you surprise all of us not only because you post over and over but 'cause your answers and comments are so clear and wise that are amazing.

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR 13,000+ POSTS and hope you will continue this way!

Cheers,
Alberto


----------



## Peterdg

How did I miss this?

Gengo,

Also from me, 
!!! Congratulations!!!!

Peter


----------



## Masood

Well done that man!


----------



## Oldy Nuts

What a pitty. Unless one comes deliberately to this sub-forum to see who has (or hasn't) been congratulated, one may stay completely unaware of such homages.

Gengo, I have just noticed this thread, and I am sorry to see that you haven't noticed it. In any case you happen to see it, please do not forget that here you have a friend in these distant lands.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sensei Toshiro Mifune.
Domo arigato.


----------



## gengo

Thanks to all my virtual friends here for your kind words.


----------



## Lurrezko

Alto, alto, que falto yo. Mucho tiempo sin coincidir, pero te envío un cordial saludo y mis felicitaciones por esos 13000 y pico: cantidad y calidad.


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko said:


> Alto, alto, que falto yo. Mucho tiempo sin coincidir, pero te envío un cordial saludo y mis felicitaciones por esos 13000 y pico: cantidad y calidad.



¡Y yo! 
Felicidades y saludos


----------



## Oldy Nuts

This thread was inactive for more than a month, and had only three messages until I posted mine yesterday. A simple coincidence, or did my message trigger something that I don't know of?


----------



## Lurrezko

Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, don Oldy.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lurrezko said:


> Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, don Oldy.



Completamente de acuerdo, pero no era esa mi pregunta. Y por favor no me trates de "don"; me hace sentirme viejo...


----------



## gengo

Oldy, when you reply to an older thread, it moves the thread to the top of the list, where more people see it, so it is common for a post to an old thread to spark several follow-up posts.


----------



## Peterdg

Oldy Nuts said:


> This thread was inactive for more than a month, and had only three messages until I posted mine yesterday. A simple coincidence, or did my message trigger something that I don't know of?





Oldy Nuts said:


> Completamente de acuerdo, pero no era esa mi pregunta.


Well, I guess people do not really often visit this subforum to see what is around, but when someone posts in a thread, that thread appears in the forum overview page and there it catches the eye, and people start reacting.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

I knew it couldn't be a coincidence. Thanks for explaining, gengo and Peterdg.


----------



## duvija

Gengo, 13.000????? Congrats and keep on going! 
(Is there a way to be told about a 'celeb' thread when it starts? Like a subscription to something...)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No, duvija, there isn't. Not even the person being celebrated is notified automatically.


----------

